# looking for a carribean or african egg sharer or mixed race



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

We have been undergoing IVF and it has reached the stage of considering donor eggs. I need an egg sharer with whom I could work out an arrangement, afterall there must be a benefit in it for both of us.There is probably someone out there who can help me. I need someone who has dark or mixed race skin colouring , please contact me if you can help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

have you tried finding a donor internationally - such as BarbadosIVF Clinic or even GlobalEggDonor.com?


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

Funny I contacted the Barbados IVF clinic, and they told me not to give up on my own eggs just yet.They suggested 600 units of Manapur for stimms.I am quite frankly scared of the dose, and wanted to see if anyone else had been on such a high dose.
I e mailed the global donors, thanks for that tip. It is better to explore all avenues as you never know what is goign to happen.


----------



## parveen1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pucca

What was the outcome of your previous cycles ie how many eggs, embryos and quality and what dose of drugs were you on.  600 seems very high. I gave up at 450, which many clinics think is high. However, if you did want to continue with your own eggs then there are now a number of clinics which specialise in low responders and use combination of drugs rather than just menopur.

I can certainly recommend a couple of agencies based out of south africa. They have an excellent database of dark skinned and mixed race donors and they are the best from a financial point of view. I researched quite a lot of agencies world wide as I am North Indian and needed a good match. 

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Parveen


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

Pauveen, 

I would definately consider going to SA. I have tried 300 Gonal F, and 375 of Manapur. On the Gonal I produced only 2 eggs and one grade 1 that fertilised, but I was unseccessful.On Manapur, I got nothing at all it was a horrid shock.I then tried with Donor eggs, but after what the clinic in Barbados said.I would consider a cycle with my own eggs as my partner , just wants to give it a go, but I am not expecting much.It would be to just rule it out finally for him.I am happy to have whatever information you can give me on these clinics.


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

What we really want is a clinic to give the full treatment, and also offer donor treatment with black eggs.It would just make life easier, and the cost is alot to do with it. I know my chances are low, but I want to make sure that use our resources efficiently, and I find I know solittle about what they are doing.Atleast in SA english will be okay, and everythong can be explained.I think it is good to go in with low expectations. My hopes for our family are really pinned on donor eggs.


----------

